# Pregnant Rabbit????



## Black Tie Farms (Oct 25, 2010)

I just got a 6 (almost 7) month old french angora doe this weekend. When I was handling her she felt bloated. I just assumed it was stress from traveling and a new home. But a few days later she was eating, drinking and pooping just fine! So I took her out and was feeling around, I can feel at least 2 lumps behind/under her ribs. Each lump is about the size of 2 ping pong balls. Any ideas? She is also a little shy, kind of, she will come to the door and sniff and when I walk in the room she perks up and looks at me. but when I go to pet her she just hops back to her corner. She has also been digging in the corner of her cage. does any of this mean anything? I have 3 other french angoras but have never bred any of them so I have no idea!


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, this could be a pregnant doe. Digging can be a sign of late pregnancy (the doe would be digging her nest burrow at that stage). If you give her hay, what does she do with it? If she picks up a big mouthful and carries it around, or piles it all in the corner where she has been digging, get her a nestbox _quick_!


----------

